# Re-Arming A Bomber (1941)



## sunny91 (Jun 28, 2008)

It is a R.A.F Collection Film, the bomber is a Wellington.
I have 3 files for a total of 139 megs. black and white and 23 min. the files compressed with WINRAR.
I have upload to rapidshare because i can't upload to this forum..





RapidShare: Easy Filehosting

RapidShare: Easy Filehosting

RapidShare: Easy Filehosting


Sunny


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 28, 2008)

wish I could download it. It downloads the whole file and then looks for a local file on my C:\ drive.


----------



## sunny91 (Jun 28, 2008)

Sunny


----------



## sunny91 (Jun 29, 2008)

error


----------



## <simon> (Jul 16, 2008)

Pardon?


----------

